# BLAZERS Announce new T.V. deals



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazers announced new T.V. deals, 61 games will be televised locally. Mike Barret will remain the T.V. face of the Blazers

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...olive_blazerblog/archives/2005_08.html#073534


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats awesome, over 3/4ths of our games will be televised this year. How many were last year?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Thats awesome, over 3/4ths of our games will be televised this year. How many were last year?


Good question, 55 games last year on KGW, TNT, FSN, ESPN.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/schedule/200405_Broadcast_Schedule.html


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Steve Jones returns this season in a new role as a commentator for the club where he will participate in all the club’s pregame shows along with making appearances on Courtside Monday Night, which airs on KXL Radio (750 AM). Jones will also resume his national TV duties with ESPN and ABC... The club also disclosed Friday that a search for a television analyst will begin immediately.


I wonder if they're looking for someone to take over for Steve, or just an analyst for when Steve is working an espn game?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Backboard Cam said:


> I wonder if they're looking for someone to take over for Steve, or just an analyst for when Steve is working an espn game?


I think that they are looking for someone to take over for Steve. It says "in his new role" so, what I'm getting from that is that they took him off with Mike Barrett. I really liked listening to Steve during the game, I hope they find someone good to replace him.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Just please keep Anne Shotz away, not that they would hire her for Steve's job anyway but maybe they could have her do something else. She is just so unanimated and boring IMO.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Just please keep Anne Shotz away, not that they would hire her for Steve's job anyway but maybe they could have her do something else. She is just so unanimated and boring IMO.


I liked Anne when she filled in for Rice on the radio.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

A whole 26 games will be on KGW-TV.

Great.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

So does that mean Eugene will get all the games? Or how many make it down here? I'm not familar with the television stations....


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Though it's been a *long* time since I was in Eugene (since 2000), the games do make it to the Fox Sports station, and a lot if not all of the KGW games were broadcast on Channel 05 (the WB station at the time). That may have changed, though... I do remember getting a good percentage of the televised games (better than 75%) down in Eugene.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Just get the league pass, and you'll get every single game. The 21 gqames that are not being covered will most likely be covered by the other team. In that case, if you have the league pass, you'll see it. For example, when the Atlanta Hawks or Washington Wizards have come to town, the last 3 or 4 years Blazer Broadcasting has not covered the game. But the visiting team has had a show. If you had the pass you could have watched the game in the comfort of your couch. Get it, it's worth it!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Just get the league pass, and you'll get every single game. The 21 gqames that are not being covered will most likely be covered by the other team. In that case, if you have the league pass, you'll see it. For example, when the Atlanta Hawks or Washington Wizards have come to town, the last 3 or 4 years Blazer Broadcasting has not covered the game. But the visiting team has had a show. If you had the pass you could have watched the game in the comfort of your couch. Get it, it's worth it!


How much is league pass anyway? I don't have cable right now and we're looking to switch out internet service to Comcast... cable TV along with League Pass might be in our future plans.

By the way, love the moniker my fellow hispanic friend. :yes:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The pass is $149.00. Trust me it is worth it. Not only can you catch every Blazer game, but they make the TV Schedule out in the summer, so just like last year with the Sonics and Suns, if a team is really playing well out of the gate they won't start adding or changing games on TNT or ESPN until after X-mas. If you have the pass you can catch every game the Cavs play if your a LaBron fan or every Clipper game if your that nuts! I've had it for the past 4 years and it's great! Let me know if you have any more ?'s.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

league pass is great, after a hard day of work or school when your to tired to log on to the comp just turn it on and there will probably be basketball news on, if not there is a live ticker which tells you all you need to know. They have some good shows about behind the scenes stuff


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> league pass is great, after a hard day of work or school when your to tired to log on to the comp just turn it on and there will probably be basketball news on, if not there is a live ticker which tells you all you need to know. They have some good shows about behind the scenes stuff


I just got a call today saying that I got a job at a local elementary school so my afternoons and weekends will be completely open now... I'm definitely thinking about it.

So, after my hard day of work AT school I'll be able to watch some hoops! Until I have to pick up the fiancee, of course. Then I'll probably need permission.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> How much is league pass anyway? I don't have cable right now and we're looking to switch out internet service to Comcast... cable TV along with League Pass might be in our future plans.


Comcast league pass is great. You get all the games plus they have a awesome 15 min recap every night on "On demand," so you can watch it whenever you want. I got NBA and college league pass last year for $175 for both. It was sweet they do the same recap thing for college as well.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Is that the cost for an entire season or per month?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Does anyone know if the Blazers will be (TV) broadcasting from Orlando (November 25th) this year? I'll be at the game....along with my *TRADE CANZANO!!* placard.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Is that the cost for an entire season or per month?


Season, and they will spread it out over 5 months for you as well so you don't have to pay all $175 at once.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Season, and they will spread it out over 5 months for you as well so you don't have to pay all $175 at once.


That's it. I'm down.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Does anyone know if the Blazers will be (TV) broadcasting from Orlando (November 25th) this year? I'll be at the game....along with my TRADE CANZANO!! placard.


Not sure ABM I can't find a actual schedule yet for 05-06. I assume they just finalized the amount of games to be broadcast and not exactly which ones as of yet. My guess would be the Orlando game would be a FSN game rather then KGW, KGW tends to stick to Western Conference opponents and high quality eastern conference opponents.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> Does anyone know if the Blazers will be (TV) broadcasting from Orlando (November 25th) this year? I'll be at the game....along with my *TRADE CANZANO!!* placard.



seriously, someone HAS to bring a sign to a Blazers game (on the road) that says "Hap says "trader Canzano" "

the first blazer game I go to this year, that's the sign I'm bringing.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> That's it. I'm down.


Yep and you can make your friends bring the beer and food since you are paying for the game. Hum I don't drink no more, guess I will have to make those lazzy azzes pay their way with something else.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

@ Miami on Nov. 23rd the game is on FSN. But the Orlando game is not on the air.........Unless you get the League Pass


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Last question.

No blackouts?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

whats a blackout? i dont think ive ever experienced one except for 3 years ago. There was a problem with the pyramid in memphis and the feed broke and i missed the second half.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> @ Miami on Nov. 23rd the game is on FSN. But the Orlando game is not on the air.........Unless you get the League Pass


Thanks!

What about the Hawks game on Sunday, November 27th?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Last question.
> 
> No blackouts


Good question, I kept hearing last year that home games were blacked out within a 10 mile radius of the RG. I live off of Taylors Ferry/Barbur near PCC and never had a problem with a blackout. I have heard some folks with satellite connections had problems. I don't think they can Black out league pass though since you are paying for it and the teams split some of the revenue generated by it at the end of the season. 

So no worries I don't think, should they happen to black you out after you buy it, just refuse to pay and scream like hell. They won't though.

I used to get so pissed back in the day when they blacked out games in the local area eventhough the damn MC was sold out.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> @ Miami on Nov. 23rd the game is on FSN. But the Orlando game is not on the air.........Unless you get the League Pass


Got a link to the T.V. schedule I couldn't find it yesterday.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Last question.
> 
> No blackouts?


Well, if the Blazer game was being played on a local station (KGW or FoxSports) then it would be blacked out of the league pass channel. However, I was never unable to watch a Blazer game last year because of it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Well, if the Blazer game was being played on a local station (KGW or FoxSports) then it would be blacked out of the league pass channel. However, I was never unable to watch a Blazer game last year because of it.


Really, last year i got it on both channels, it was funny cause the local channel would always be about 3-5 seconds ahead of the cable channel due to satelite/cable delay or whatever. Alot of times it's the exact same feed since league pass uses local feeds etc.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> So does that mean Eugene will get all the games? Or how many make it down here? I'm not familar with the television stations....


If it's on in Portland, it's on in Eugene. They have an affiliate for Blazers Broadcasting.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The Atlanta game @ Atlanta on Nov. 27- No Blazer show. Sorry. Sorry, I don't have a link for the schedule, let's just say I have an inside source feeding me info. The TV schedule will probably be released this week sometime.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> The Atlanta game @ Atlanta on Nov. 27- No Blazer show. Sorry. Sorry, I don't have a link for the schedule, let's just say I have an inside source feeding me info. The TV schedule will probably be released this week sometime.


Ok figured that might be the case since i searched all over for it and my "source" said it wasn't out yet as well.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

First, congratulations SheedSoNasty, on both counts. It's a pretty good bet the married life will cut down on your live game time. Thank goodness for the DVR.

I live near Eugene and have a dish but they won't let me have the Eugene locals, only the Portland locals, so I got blacked out several times last year even though I'm like 90 miles from the Garden. 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> First, congratulations SheedSoNasty, on both counts. It's a pretty good bet the married life will cut down on your live game time. Thank goodness for the DVR.
> 
> I live near Eugene and have a dish but they won't let me have the Eugene locals, only the Portland locals, so I got blacked out several times last year even though I'm like 90 miles from the Garden.
> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


Damn!

One thing I really enjoyed about living in Eugene is that home games were never blacked out. Now that I'm back in the Rose City, league pass is a definite possibility. I'm just still a bit worried about not getting home games. But as some of you have mentioned, there hasn't really been a problem. I might have to do some research due to the fact that I live close to the airport... probably within 10 miles of the RG.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> One thing I really enjoyed about living in Eugene is that home games were never blacked out. Now that I'm back in the Rose City, league pass is a definite possibility. I'm just still a bit worried about not getting home games. But as some of you have mentioned, there hasn't really been a problem. I might have to do some research due to the fact that I live close to the airport... probably within 10 miles of the RG.


Nope if you do comcast league pass you will be cool. I called comcast today to ask about it. Since you are paying for league pass and it's licensed by the NBA they will not blackout games in your area. The NBA league pass revenue is split by NBA teams.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Schedule, with local TV info.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/schedule/

Rumor is that some of the FSN games will be in HD. :clap:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Rumor is that some of the FSN games will be in HD.


Nice Beers! thanks....ooooh HD damn now I have to get a HD box. I have been waiting for more HD channels to come out. Got the TV just not the receiver box. Blazers in HD i'll pay millions! :drool:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

There will in fact be a handful of games in HD


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fox Sports NW announced today that they will air Sonic, Trail Blazer, UW, WSU, OSU, UofO, and Mariner games in HD. Bad news, looks like only Direct TV is offering FSN's HD channel in the Portland area... I have Comcast.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Fox Sports NW announced today that they will air Sonic, Trail Blazer, UW, WSU, OSU, UofO, and Mariner games in HD. Bad news, looks like only Direct TV is offering FSN's HD channel in the Portland area... I have Comcast.


Nooooooooooo!! that sucks! :banghead:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Nooooooooooo!! that sucks! :banghead:


I went to Comcast's website and sent them a message, letting them know I am not happy that they dont offer the FSN HD channel, CBS HD (NFL!), and TNT HD. I also threatened to switch to Direct TV or Dish Network if they dont step it up and pick up these channels.


----------

